# my Cats



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are my Beautiful Cats that I Breed


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

ah! i love ragdolls, on my wish list!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Awe how cute!


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely baby she is bless


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

how sweet


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Shes a real babe - love those eyes


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

she is a credit to you lyn


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just to lovely


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Ragdolls are gorgeous arent they?? Yours cats are beautiful!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

that kitten is lovely,


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful little thing - sooo sweet!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you to every one who looked @ all my cats/kittens, and posted messages.
THEY ARE SO ADICTIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
Linda.x
Lyn's Ragdolls


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely cat, very sweet


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Cats I like Ragdolls very much
Do you show your cats?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi 
No i dont show my cats, i am just a hobby breeder, although looking @ them maybe i should think about showing, 
Thanks again for all your comments.x
Linda.x


----------

